

Introducing Daala part 3: Time/Frequency Resolution Switching - xiphmont
http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/daala/demo3.shtml
I&#x27;ve just posted part 3 in my demo series introducing the Daala video codec. This one is kind of a long one, mainly because I think it&#x27;s one of the only really detailed presentations of &#x27;TF&#x27; aka Time&#x2F;Frequency resolution switching.<p>Not to mention, there&#x27;s hot glue and saltines.
======
rdtsc
Another impressive piece by Monty. I really enjoy his articles. Just the right
mix of text, graphics and formulas.

He also made a few videos:

[https://www.xiph.org/video/](https://www.xiph.org/video/)

And the audiphile's "favorite" topic: "24/192 Music Downloads ...and why they
make no sense"

[http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-
young.html](http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html)

------
ZeroGravitas
Interesting bit of context from his blog post that introduces this document:

 _" Even better... while I was documenting TF for posterity, I spotted a
possible improvement. So, I've tossed in documentation of a brand new
technique as well!"_

and

 _" I literally discovered the second stage while writing the demo page about
the 'regular' TF we used in Opus. Working two-stage TF is about six days
old."_

[http://xiphmont.livejournal.com/60856.html](http://xiphmont.livejournal.com/60856.html)

